# Crazy S6 Avant



## AutoXRocco (Mar 28, 2004)

*Widebody S6 Avant*

Found these in the "dope shizz" thread in the Mk1 forum. Pretty crazy...


















_Modified by AutoXRocco at 9:58 PM 10-3-2008_


----------



## DutchVDub (Aug 27, 2004)

Not a big fan of how bulbous the rear fenders are, and I personally hate those mirrors. That beig said its a sweet looking ride and I'd love to take it for a spin. I'm very partial to Avants.


----------



## AutoXRocco (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (DutchVDub)*

Yeah, neither the wheels or the front bumper are my cup of tea. I think the rear fenders would look better if they were complemented by some more aggressive wheels (something not mesh).


----------



## dez9090 (Apr 15, 2004)

isn't that a DAHLBACH car?


----------



## DutchVDub (Aug 27, 2004)

not sure, it has an MTM badge on the hatch.


----------

